# Leaf loss on Cypripediums



## greenthumbguru (Jul 5, 2011)

As I'm sure most of you are experiencing this heat, it's having its affects on the plants too. Some of my newly aquired plants' leaves are wilting - prematurely I'm pretty sure. If I just let them be and let nature take its course, will I see them sprout up next spring? Or should I intervene and do something - and if so, what? Perhaps dig up the roots, put them in a baggie with some damp peat and refrigerate them tricking them into thinking it's winter? The plants affected the most are Cyp. Acaule. I understand they are difficult plants, but am hoping they'll be able to tough it out.


----------

